#  Alternativmedizin >   Homöopathische Diskussion über einen Flyer >

## Äskulap

Hallo,  
folgendes hab ich gefunden bzw. gelesen.  
Die Gesellschaft zur wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung von Parawissenschaften hat scheinbar vor einiger Zeit mit der Alternativmedizin der Homöopathika aufgeräumt.  
Darauf wiederum hat der Deutsche Zentralverein homöopathischer Ärzte geantwortet, dies soll nicht unbedingt hier jetzt zu schlimmsten Diskussionen führen  :Smiley:  vorenthalten will ich es aber auch keinen.  http://dzvhae-homoeopathie-blog.de/w...ert-GWUP-2.pdf 
Viel Spaß beim lesen.
 @_Pianoman_ locker nehmen  :Grin:  
PS: Übrigens links die Version der Wissenschaftler rechts die Antworten der Homöopathen

----------


## Pianoman

Nun Äskulap,  
es gibt mittlerweile einige Korrekturen der  "Korrektur" der quacksalbernden "Ärzte", die auch niemandem vorenthalten werden sollten:   
Zum Beispiel:  
- Blog "Beweisaufnahme in Sachen Hömöopathie":   Teil 1 ( *Klick* )   und Teil 2  ( *Klick* )
- Bullshit Blog ( *Klick* ) 
- mfesser Blog ( *Klick* ) 
- Wahrsagerchecks Blog  ( *Klick* ) 
Im Übrigen finde ich den Versuch des DZVHÄ, die Kritik zu widerlegen, ganz ausgezeichnet, denn besser als diese Quacksalber es mit ihrer "Korrektur" selbst hinbekommen, hätte sie kein anderer demontieren können.  
Abgesehen davon, ist das Teil schon ein wenig überholt.  
Viel wichtiger finde ich eine aktuelle Initiative der *verbraucherpolitischen Sprecherin der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion, Mechthild Heil* ( *Klick* ), die beabsichtigt, die Homöopathen dazu zu verpflichten, die (ehemaligen) Inhaltsstoffe homöopathischer "Arzeien", in einer für den Normalmenschen verständlichen Art und Weise zu benennen.  
Es ist bestimmt interessant, die unmittelbaren Reaktion von Patienten zu beobachten, die anstatt  "*Ex. can. D 30*" nun "*Hundekot D 30*" auf ihrem Zuckerkugelfläschchen lesen dürfen, oder statt "*Medorrhinum C30*", in Zukunft die Aufschrift "*Eiter aus dem Urogenitaltrakt von Tripper-Kranken C30*" vorfinden. 
Auch "*Luesinum D24*" gewinnt eine ganz andere Qualität, wenn man möglicherweise bald lesen darf "*Sekret aus syphilitischen Geschwüren D24*", und gleiches dürfte wohl auch für "*Carcinosum mamma C6*" gelten, wenn dann bald auf dem Fläschchen steht: "*Wässrige Absonderung eines Brustkr**ebses einer Frau C6*". 
Wie überaus originell die homöopathische Materia medica ist und mit wieviel Humor die Homöopathen ihre Klienten begleiten, merkt man so richtig erst, wenn "*Murus berlinensis D12*" zur "*Berliner Mauer D12*" wird, und "*Mucosa nasalis suis D12*" zu "*Schweinepopel D12*". 
Ich gestehe ja, ich wäre gern dabei, wenn ein Apotheker einem nichtsahnenden Homöopathie-Freund mal ein Fläschchen überreicht, auf dem anstelle von "*Mephitis putorius D8*" dann "*Saft aus der Afterdrüse vom Stinktier D8*" zu lesen ist. Ich wäre ich wirklich gern´dabei...    
 Nicht weniger wichtig als die Initiatibve Mechthild Heils ist übrigens der *Erfolg der Skeptiker*, verhindert zu haben, dass die Homöopathen ihren Unsinn zum akademischen Lehrfach erheben können        ( *Klick* ) ( *Klick* ).

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo Pianoman,
zugegeben, ich kenne mich nicht in der Homöopathie aus - in der Medizin übrigens auch nicht - , drum die Frage:
Machten Sie hier einen makabren Scherz? 
Denn- Wäre das so, dann wäre ja Dr. Eisenbart noch immer zeitgemäß?
Mir wird schlecht.
Herzlichst Barbara

----------


## Dr. Baumann

:laughter10:

----------


## Äskulap

Tja was soll ich dazu sagen  :Smiley:   
ich gebe Ihnen uneingeschränkt recht, glücklicherweiße halte ich selbst nichts von Homöopathie nichts destotrotz wollte ich dieses Dokument vorlegen. 
Wer auf der wissenschaftlichen Seite steht und wer auf der Placebowissenschaft bleibt jeden selbst überlassen. 
Was ich an den Artikeln besonders gut finde vorerst:    

> Beim Verband klassischer Homöopathen Deutschlands weist man die Kritik zurück. Vorsitzender Ralf Dissemond erklärt: "Die Substanz wird ja nur zur Herstellung verwendet. Sie wird im Herstellungsverfahren so hoch verdünnt, dass kein Molekül davon mehr in dem Mittel ist." Eine Kennzeichnung auf Deutsch "bringt nicht mehr Klarheit, sondern nur Abschreckung". "Das würde dem Mittel nicht gerecht werden", meint er.

 Einerseits gibt er selber zu das es so hoch verdünnt ist das es eigentlich keine Wirkung hat, andererseits hat er Angst das er seine Patienten/Kunden verschreckt? Irgendwie paradox 
Aber es stimmt schon niemand würde sich irgendein Homöopathika kaufen wo oben steht das es Eiter aus den Harnleitern eines Syphilis Erkrankten ist...
Oh Gott da kommt mir bald das Frühstück raus bei der Vorstellung, irgendwie finde ich es ja schlimm das die sowas überhaupt bekommen um danach damit diese "Potenzen" herzustellen... 
PS: Ich möchte hier aber noch anmerken, das Medizin sowieso von dem wie es unterrichtet wird bzw. weitergegeben wird sowieso meiner Meinung nach nicht das richtige ist. 
Latein ist eine tote Sprache, wieso muss ich dann jedes Organ und jeden Knochen usw. in Latein benennen? Wieso nicht Englisch bzw. Deutsch? 
In diesen speziellen Fall kann sich sowas zB die Homöopathie zu nutze machen den es ist offiziell ein vermeintliches Medizin Produkt auch wenn wir wissen das es ein Placeboprodukt ist gilt es offiziell als Medizin bzw. Alternativmedizin. 
Woher sollen die Leute die Fachbegriffe für Brustkrebs kennen? Auch wenn der vielleicht relativ verbreitet ist. 
Wer weiß schon das Murus eine Mauer ist? Bzw. wem interessiert es der nicht Latein spricht oder Medizin studiert hat?  
Latein wird glaube ich nur noch in 2 Disziplinen unterrichtet --> Naturwissenschaften und Rechtswissenschaften. 
Ob das wirklich notwendig ist? Wenn ja aus welchen Grund? Ich denke wenn die Barriere Latein zB wegfällt könnte die Homöopathie auch keine pseudowissenschaftlichen Namen auf Ihre Globuli schreiben.

----------


## Pianoman

*@ Ruhebärbele*  
Kein Scherz!  
Homöopathen ist es  - selbst bei ihren humoristischen Medikamenten - bitterernst mit ihrer Arzneimittellehre.   
Die homöopathischen *Nosoden*, das sind eben solche „Arzneien“ wie beispielweise *Medorrhinum*, *Syphillinum*, *Psorinum*, die aus pathologischem Material wie Blut, Eiter, Wundsekreten sowie (krankhaft verändertem) Gewebe von Mensch und Tier oder aus direkt aus Krankheitserregern hergestellt werden, stellen das wohl unappetitlichste Kapitel der homöopathischen Materia medica dar.  
Zu verdanken haben wir diesen „Schatz der Homöopathie“ vor allem *Constantin Hering* (1800-1880), eine moderne Weiterentwicklung kann man in der Homotoxikologie von *Hans-Heinrich Reckeweg* (1905-1985) sehen. Reckeweg war der Gründer der Fa. Heel, die heute mit ihren phantasievollen Produkten nicht nur die alternative Welt (räusper) bereichert, sondern auch das Konto des BMW-Erben Stefan Quandt.    
Muss man darauf hinweisen, dass für die meisten Nosoden keine homöopathischen Arzneimittelprüfungen vorliegen? Dass sich keine Nachweise dafür erbringen lassen, dass die Therapie mit Nosoden mehr als Placeo-Effekte hervorbringt? 
Ich fürchte, man kann es nicht oft genug erwähnen. 
Was Ihre Bemerkung zu Dr. Eisenbarth angeht:  
Eisenbarth hat (möglicherweise) unberechtigt einen schlechten Ruf, die Homöopathie allerdings einen viel zu guten. Nur durch  tausende Tricks  hat das Pseudoverfahren Homöopathie einen Platz in der Heilkunde  bekommen. Hahnemann und seine Zeitgenossen hatten Indikationen, die heute nur noch Schaudern erzeugen oder zu sarkastischen Anmerkungen veranlassen.   
Wenn man die homöopathische Krankheitslehre mit der Ätiologie und Pathologie moderner Medizin vergleicht, und sich gleichzeitigt die unzähligen Anekdoten zu "homöopathischen Heilungen" zu Gemüte führt, kommt man zur einzig möglichen Schlussfolgerung, nämlich dass die Mehrzahl der in den Arzt- und Heilpraxen aufschlagenden Fälle Hypochondrien, selbstlimitierende Erkrankungen  oder nicht behandlungsbedürftige Befindlichkeitsstörungen sind, für die ein Placebo als Therapie allemal genügt. 
Wohlmöglich ist das auch der Grund dafür, dass sich eine Nichttherapie in unserem Lande so hartnäckig hält.      *Similia similibus curentur* eben.       *@Äskulap* 
Danke für das Zitat von *Ralf Dissemond*.  
Und Sie haben völlig Recht damit, wenn Sie auf den Schuss ins homöopathische Knie hinweisen.  
Lassen wir einmal außer acht, dass Dissemond nur die halbe Wahrheit sagt, weil der Sachverhalt der nicht mehr enthaltenen Ausgangsstoffe nur die Hochpotenzen ab D23 (realistisch aber schon ab D12)  betrifft, keineswegs aber die Tiefpotenzen, von denen einige, weil sie giftig sind, sogar der Rezeptpflicht unterliegen, so steht in den wenigen Sätzen seines Statements:     *Es ist in einer homöopathischen Arznei nicht drin, was drauf steht; * *Eine verständliche Bezeichnung des nicht mehr vorhandenen Inhaltsstoff schreckt den Patienten ab;*   
Die sich aufdrängende Schlussfolgerung lautet:  Weil in homöopathischen Mittel weder das wirkt, was tatsächlich drin ist, noch das, was tatsächlich nicht mehr drin ist, sondern die „Information“ über das Gräusliche, was irgendwann mal drin war (aber eben längst nicht mehr drin ist), darf die Information über die „Information“ eigentlich nicht informieren, weil sich der Patient sonst fürchtet. 
Deswegen benutzt man eine tote Sprache (meist auch noch in Abkürzungen)  für die Information des Patienten, die eigentlich keine Information sein soll, weil der Patient im Grunde überhaupt nicht wissen darf, was er verordnet bekommt. Sonst fürchtet er sich nämlich. Und das soll er nicht, der Patient.     
Angesichts der in der Homöopathie verwendeten Stoffe eine nachvollziehbare Idee: Kann man sich doch kaum vorstellen, dass ein Patient mit Begeisterung reagiert, wenn ihm der Homöopath gegen eine uns unbekannte Störung der Lebenskraft, die sich in Symptomen wie   _ angstvollen Träumen starken nervösen Erregungen, verbunden mit der Unfähigkeit zu denken, geschwollenem Gesicht und damit einhergehender Konjunktivitis  _ 
äußert  (Symptome nach dem homöopathischen Repetitorium der DHU),  das *Sekret der Afterdrüse des Stinktiers* verordnet. Da hört sich *Mepitis putoris* doch viel besser an, oder?                    
Das Bestehen auf der lateinischen Verklausulierung von Gedöns und Kram hat übrigens noch ein zweiten, für Homöopathen wohl viel wichtigeren Hintergrund: Die für den Patienten nicht oder nur beschränkt nachvollziehbaren Benennungen homoöpathischer Arzneien sind ein wesentlicher Aspekt der Apothekenpflicht, weil sich daran eine Informationspflicht und -möglichkeit durch den Apotheker knüpft. 
Das aber interessiert Homöopathen weitaus weniger, als die Tatsache, dass das Gedöns durch den ausschließlichen Verkauf in der Apotheke nicht nur eine Aufwertung als Produkt erhält, sondern auch seine Erstattungsfähigkeit durch die Kassen. 
Wie wichtig das den Homöopathen ist, zeigt ein Antrag aus 2009 beim  *Sachverständigen-Ausschuss für Apothekenpflicht*, bei dem es darum ging,  homöopathische Traditionsmittel, die sich im nach § 109a AMG im Status „freiverkäuflich“ befinden, in den Status „apothekenpflichtig“ zu überführen. Der Antrag wurde allerdings abgelehnt. 
Man kann davon ausgehen, dass ein möglicher Wegfall der Apothekenpflicht, zu dem Mechthild Heils Vorschlag sicher beiträgt, den CEOs der Huschi-Fuschi-Pharmazie Alpträume oder gänzlich schlaflose Nächte bereitet. 
Man stelle sich vor, Globuli demnächst mit deutscher Beschriftung und sachgemäßer Inhaltsangabe bei Rossmann oder Aldi im Selbstbedienungsregal zu finden. 
Aufschrift: *Tuberkulöser Hoden* C60* 
Inhaltsangabe: *Zucker, Information von tuberkulösem Hoden* 
Das wird bestimmt ein Brenner.   
* *Tuberkulöser Hoden*: (derzeit noch)  _Bac-ts., Bacillinum testium, Tuber. testinum, 
Tuberculinum testinum_

----------


## Ruhebärbele

@ Pianoman, Äskulap etc. 
mich wundert nur, warum "richtige Ärzte" nebenbei noch Homöopathie machen. Man muss da vielleicht unterscheiden in "alte Hausmittel" o.ä. ??
Ich war mal bei einem "richtigen" Arzt, der aber hauptsächlich homöopathisch arbeitete (vor dem Studium war er Homöopath)
Er machte übrigens auch Akkupunktur (geg. Rauchen z.B.). Dann testete er irgendwie mit Magneten. Ich erinnere mich jetzt nicht mehr genau, denn das ist über 30 Jahre her. Es war auf jeden Fall schon ein Stück weit obskur.
Ich hatte es danach vorgezogen zu einem "richtigen Arzt ohne Homöopathie" zu gehen.
Wie aber ist es mit abgeschlossenem Studium und Berufsausbildung möglich, dann doch noch mit solchen Dingen zu arbeiten? Und - soweit ich weiß - war das damals keine große Ausnahme.
Wie auch immer. Das ist einfach schrecklich. 
Übrigens: Gewiss war Dr. Eisenbart besser als das Lied über ihn. Aber es gab zu jener Zeit doch auch einiges Makabres. Aber immerhin wußte man es damals noch nicht besser.
Vielleicht ist ja nicht alle Alternativmedizin gleichzeitig Homöopathie? 
Aber ich bin ja in ganz anderen Sparten zu Hause. Drum versuche ich jetzt dies alles zu vergessen, um wieder ohne Übelkeit durchatmen zu können. 
Herzlichste Grüße 
vom *ur*alten Ruhebärbele (und das ganz ohne Homöopathie)

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin Moin Ruhebärbele, 
nunja, es besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit einer Weiterbildung in den Bereichen Homöopathie, Akkupunktur, ect. Für alles gibt es aber eine eigene Zusatzweiterbildung - jedenfalls auf Seiten der "richtigen Ärzte". Dort ist die Weiterbildung einzeln gestaffelt - kann man auch bei der Bundesärztekammer einsehen. Also wird ein Arzt mit Zusatzweiterbildung Homöopathie offiziell keine Akkupunktur anbieten dürfen, denn dafür ist die WB Akkupunktur erforderlich. 
Wieso, weshalb, warum.. Das ist eine gute Frage.. Ich sage besser mal nicht, was ich denke.. 
Erschreckend ist immer, wie sehr sich die besagten Menschen eine wundersame Heilung eines Krebspatienten unter den Nagel reißen und sich gutschreiben lassen wollen.. Da er ja von Seiten der Schulmedizin austherapiert war. Nun, dass es aber etwas wie Spontanremission gibt, sowas wird vergessen. Genau das ist bei solchen Patienten eingetreten. Also nix da von wegen Heilung durch Klimbim.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo Herr Dr. Baumann, 
natürlich nicht. Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die persönliche Verfassung schon auch eine Rolle bei der Heilung spielt. Und damit meine ich auch den Willen, die Krankheit zu überwinden. Andererseits möchte ich bezüglich Krebs gar nicht mitreden. Da bin ich nur dankbar, dass ich bis heute nichts dergleichen hatte. "Ich bin kein Krebstyp" meine ich. Aber da hab ich sie auch schon "auf den Hut bekommen", für diesen Ausspruch. Trotzdem meine ich, dass es halt Menschen gibt, die zu bestimmten Krankheiten neigen, und bei manchen ist das halt Krebs. Bei mir ist es das Skelett. (und jetzt im Alter noch Herz und Lunge, und ein Aorta-Aneurhysma ist auch mit dabei). Aber damit kann man - schmerzerprobt - nun doch ganz gut leben. 
Aber, wie schon ausdrücklich gesagt. Ich verstehe nur von den Seelchen was, nicht vom Korpus. Darf man aber eigentlich auch nicht trennen, gelle?
Herzlichst
Ruhebärbele

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Ahoi, 
richtig, manche Patienten neigen eher dazu - z.B. aufgrund familiäre Vorbelastungen bzw. Vererbung. Ein Patient, dessen Eltern ein Colon-CA hatten hat natürlich ein höheres Risiko, als ein Patient dessen Eltern kerngesund waren. Vieles ist, jetzt weiche ich einfach mal vom gelernten ab, auch vorbestimmt. Ich glaube schon, dass der Mensch in irgendeiner Hinsicht "vorprogrammiert" ist. 
Natürlich, es gibt noch viele Einflüsse, die ein erhöhtes Risiko für diverse Krankheitsbilder darstellen. Dazu zählt, man möchte es ja nicht gänzlich verharmlosen, auch der Konsum von Alkohol, Nikotin, spezielle Drogen, ect. Sicherlich, auch die Lebensweise ist nachweislich ein wichtiger Faktor. Aber irgendwo kann auch die beste Lebensweise keinen besonderen Einfluss nehmen. 
Ich meine, Krebszellen tragen wir immer in uns. Seit der Geburt. Ein treuer Begleiter auf dem gesamten Lebensweg. Letztendlich handelt es sich doch nur um einen Codierungsfehler, der für eine übermäßige Teilung der Zellen und der daraus resultierenden Vermehrung verantwortlich ist. Prinzipiell ist die Tumorerkrankung nicht tödlich, was immer wieder gerne vergessen wird. Das Problem ist doch einfach nur der Bedarf an Platz. Durch die Vergrößerung benötigt er Platz, den der Körper, insbesondere die Hohlräume, irgendwann nicht mehr bieten können. Was ist die logische Konsequenz? Richtig, er verschafft sich den Platz. In Form von Überlagerung und Verschiebung, was wiederum zum Abdrücken wichtiger Strukturen führt. 
Das Ende vom Lied, je nach Lage: die Versorgung wird unterbrochen. Die Funktionen eingeschränkt. 
Das, was letztendlich doch das Todesurteil ist, ist die reine Vergrößerung. Aber nicht das in sich tragen eines Tumors. Das steht zwar im Zusammenhang, aber ist nicht unmittelbare Todesursache. Würde man mehr Platz bieten können, würde es auch keinen frustranen Verlauf nehmen. 
Gott, kompliziert. Aber ich denke, es ist verständlich. Bitte entschuldigt die vereinfachte und laienhafte Darstellung. Sicherlich könnte man noch viel weiter in die Tiefe gehen. Aber das sollte eigentlich zum Verständnis reichen. 
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ein Patient mit dieser Problematik konfrontiert wird. Sicher ist niemand. Da ändert auch eine gesunde Lebensweise oder der Verzicht auf bestimmte Konsumgüter nichts. Das ist vielleicht irgendwann mal die Spitze des Eisberges. Daher halte ich auch nichts von diesen übertriebenen Äußerungen bzgl. Nikotin und Alkohol. 
Weißt Du, Ruhebärbele. Ich bin zum Beispiel seit meinem 16. Lebensjahr Raucher, wie viele meiner Kollegen ebenfalls. Die Anzahl der Ärzte, die Rauchen, ist nicht gerade gering. Man sieht sie halt nur einfach selten mit einem Lungenbrötchen. Gerade deswegen halte ich niemandem einen Vortrag über gesund oder ungesund. Denn das steht niemandem zu. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 
Ich denke mir immer:
Ich kann auch gleich aus dem Haus gehen und mich trifft ein Dachziegel. Dann kann ich auch die Feuchtigkeit der Erde von unten begutachten. Das Zeit des Lebens ist kostbar, also sollte man sie nicht mit unsinnigen Gedanken verschwenden. Ob 5, 10, 15, 20, 30 Jahre, wer weiß das schon. Irgendwann ist die Zeit abgelaufen, daran ändern kann ich nichts. 
Außerdem: wie viele Menschen sind trotz Konsumgüter ("ungesunde") alt geworden? Sehr viele. Wie viele Patienten sterben an einem Lungen-CA, obwohl sie weder selbst noch in der Umgebung geraucht haben / geraucht wurde? Sehr viele. So what?...  
;-) 
Grüße vom Baumännchen  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## Äskulap

Hallo,
 @_Baumännchen_  :Grin:  alias Dr. Baumann 
Nikotin im eigentlich ist ja gar nicht kanzerogen oder? Es ist ja im Prinzip nur das Suchtmittel wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. 
Ich zu meinen Teil bin auf E Zigarette umgestiegen, der dauernde Räusperhusten bleibt nun aus und schmecken tun gewisse Geschmäcker auch gut  :Grin:  obs wiederum wirklich gänzlich gesund ist oder obs ungesund bleibt ist mir in dem Fall jetzt auch egal  :Grin:  ich tus ja nicht unbedingt wegen dem rauchen selber sondern auch die Kosten der Zigaretten das ist mittlerweile purer Luxus wobei es ja in DE noch schlimmer ist als bei uns in AT. 
Abnehmen tu ich weil ich stark Diabetes gefährdet bin im Moment und das ist mit 25 echt zu heftig  :Grin:   
Ansonsten wenn ich dann wieder mein Wunschgewicht hab dann werd ich auch wieder relativ ungehemmt essen das heißt wenns mal die Lieblingsspeise gibt dann wirds halt ein bisschen mehr, am nächsten Tag vielleicht nicht so viel. 
Die Erklärung mit den Krebszellen ist einfach gehalten aber super verständlich für jeden Laien, sie hätten jetzt auch sowas schreiben können:    

> Die Produktion verschiedener Substanzen in einer Zelle wird häufig über eine Signalkette gesteuert: A führt zu B, B führt zu C und so weiter bis schließlich das gewünschte Endprodukt vorliegt. So geschieht es auch bei den Stoffwechselprodukten COX2 und iNOS - Enzyme, die in den Entzündungsprozess involviert sind, der als Reaktion auf Wundverletzungen in Gang gesetzt wird. Beide Stoffe können zudem das Tumorwachstum fördern.Ein Teil der Signalkette, die letztendlich zu COX2 und iNOS führt, sind die beiden Verbindungen STAT1 und STAT 3. Es handelt sich um sogenannte Transkriptionsfaktoren, also Stoffe, die beim Ablesen der Erbinformation DNA helfen. Die Idee der Forscher war nun: Gelänge es, STAT1 und STAT3 zu blockieren, würde dies die fatale Signalkette unterbrechen - und damit auch das Wachstum eines bösartigen Lungentumors.

 und jeder wird sich denken: "wie was STAT1? STAT3? wo bleibt STAT 2 und was hat das mit den auf sich" 
Wenn man etwas einfach erklären will ist es so wie sie es getan haben für Nicht-Mediziner extrem gut!

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Buonasera,   

> Nikotin im eigentlich ist ja gar nicht kanzerogen oder?

 Doch, Nikotin ist karzinogen. Sowohl aktiv als auch passiv. Sogar schon vor dem eigentlichen "Qualmen". Stichwort: Präformierte Karzinogene. Aber die tatsächliche Rate der Menschen, die aufgrund des rauchens ein Bronchialkarzinom bekommen, liegt weit unter der 50%-Marke. Sogar deutlich drunter. Mittlerweile spricht man von etwa 20%. 
Ich zitiere mal:   

> Aufgrund genetischer Polymorphismen der aktivierenden/abbauenden Enzyme und variabler DNA Reparatur ist das Krebsrisiko individuell unterschiedlich groß. Dies und konkurrierende Todesursachen machen auch verständlich, dass „nur“ bis zu 20% der starken Raucher ein Bronchialkarzinom bekommen.

 Luxus? Davon kann ich ein Lied singen. Hier kostet so eine elende Schachtel am Automat 5,00 € mit 18-20 Brötchen drin. Eigentlich mittlerweile reiner Beschiss. Ich komme ursprünglich aus Luxemburg, da war es zur damaligen Zeit noch recht günstig. Ich erinnere mich noch an den massenweisen Kauf. Dort kostete vor 5-6 Jahren noch eine Packung etwas um die 3,10 € mit 25 Brötchen drin. Jetzt bewegen sie sich schon nicht mehr weit von den deutschen Preisen. 
Alternative wäre da das selbst Basteln der Zig. mit Tabak und Hülse. Ist aber sehr nervig und zeitaufwendig. Daher schmeißt man dann doch eher ein paar Euro aus dem Fenster. Vor allem, wenn es kurz vor Arbeitsbeginn ist und man wieder total verpennt hat.... oder man schnorrt bei seinen Kollegen  :Grin:  Gleicht sich sowieso wieder an einem anderen Tag aus.   

> Abnehmen tu ich weil ich stark Diabetes gefährdet bin im Moment und das ist mit 25 echt zu heftig

 Wieso stark DM-gefährdet? Bist Du selbst auf den Trichter gekommen oder hat Dir das ein Druide gesagt? Keep calm, mein Blutzucker hatte damals, auch so in Deinem Alter, verrückt gespielt. Da war der teilweise bei 140-150 mg/dl im nüchternen Zustand. Aber nach HbA1c-Kontrolle wohl alles in Ordnung. 
Was hatte denn dein letzter HbA1c gesprochen? 
Was man nicht alles für die Gesundheit macht...  
Naja, musste ja auch mal was verständlich erklären. Das war schon schwer genug. Ich weiß nie so richtig, wie ich das verfassen soll. Hin und wieder rutscht dann doch mal das ein oder andere unbekannte Wort mit raus. 
Ach, wie auch immer.. Entweder wir bekommen etwas oder eben nicht. Et kütt wie et kütt. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt total Birne. Wenn es irgendwann mal so sein sollte, dann geh ich wenigstens mal Fallschirm-Springen. So als Highlight zum Abgang. 
Nicht wundern, ich nehme so ernste Themen recht locker. Weil ich weiß das ich es nicht verhindern kann. Ich möchte auch beim besten Willen nicht lange am Leben gehalten werden. Auf so Sachen wie.. künstliche Ernährung, Rea-Maßnahmen, ect. verzichte ich dankend.  
Grüße 
Dr. Baumann, der Druide des Hauses

----------


## Äskulap

Aloha, 
hahaha da krieg ich doch gleich wieder lust auf eine Zigarette  :Grin:   
Ich denke als Arzt allen voran als Chirurg muss man das mit anderen Augen sehen, man sieht die Dinge einfach wie es ist, wie viel Menschen sterben wohl an einen Tag? Und der Großteil stirbt nunmal in Hospizen oder Krankenhäuser und als Arzt ist es relativ unvermeidlich Menschen sterben zu sehen.
Auch das nachdenken darüber ob nachher was kommt, das ist vielleicht bei den ersten Patienten so, aber ich glaube auch darüber wird man nicht lange nachdenken, es wird sowieso nie einen echten Beweis dafür oder dagegen geben.   

> Ach, wie auch immer.. Entweder wir bekommen etwas oder eben nicht. Et kütt wie et kütt. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt total Birne. Wenn es irgendwann mal so sein sollte, dann geh ich wenigstens mal Fallschirm-Springen. So als Highlight zum Abgang.  Nicht wundern, ich nehme so ernste Themen recht locker. Weil ich weiß das ich es nicht verhindern kann. Ich möchte auch beim besten Willen nicht lange am Leben gehalten werden. Auf so Sachen wie.. künstliche Ernährung, Rea-Maßnahmen, ect. verzichte ich dankend.

 Ich bin wieder komplett der andere Mensch, keine Ahnung aber ich muss mich ja um alles und jeden kümmern, und wenn ich tot bin dann kann ich mich um die Menschen nicht mehr kümmern blabla, und was ich nicht alles verpassen würde  :Grin:   
Ich meine lebenserhaltende Massnahmen bei Schäden die kaum noch reparabel sind, für was? Zum Leiden? Aber sobald jemand um mich trauert werd ich wahrscheinlich selbst das über mich ergehen lassen, ich denke ja immer zuerst an die anderen bevor ich an mich denke...   

> Alternative wäre da das selbst Basteln der Zig. mit Tabak und Hülse. Ist aber sehr nervig und zeitaufwendig. Daher schmeißt man dann doch eher ein paar Euro aus dem Fenster. Vor allem, wenn es kurz vor Arbeitsbeginn ist und man wieder total verpennt hat.... oder man schnorrt bei seinen Kollegen  Gleicht sich sowieso wieder an einem anderen Tag aus.

 Ich verdiene sicher nicht wie ein Arzt  :Grin:  aber für das selbst basteln war ich auch zu faul  :Grin:     

> Was hatte denn dein letzter HbA1c gesprochen?

 Der war vor bisschen weniger als 3 Monaten bei 6,4 seitdem hab ich mich aber mitn Zucker sehr zusammen gerissen. 
Hab auch 10 Kilo runter, und jetzt muss ma mal weiter schauen.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin, 
jo, als rein mit dem blauen Dampf...    

> Ich denke als Arzt allen voran als Chirurg muss man das mit anderen Augen sehen, man sieht die Dinge einfach wie es ist, wie viel Menschen sterben wohl an einen Tag?

 Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Seit dem Beginn der Arzttätigkeit wurde ich bisher nur mit zwei, drei Todesfall im Krankenhaus auf Station konfrontiert. Das war auch das einzige Mal. Bei den durchgeführten Operationen, das sind schon so ein paar Stück, hab ich auch noch nie große Komplikationen gehabt - weder als Operateur, noch als Assistent. Also diese Todesfälle sind auch nicht postoperativ. 
Wie man sieht, während der Operation gibt es fast keine gravierenden Unregelmäßigkeiten. Das hält sich alles in Grenzen und läuft meistens auch so, wie man es möchte. Gottseidank. Aber leider muss man ja immer alle möglichen Komplikationen aufzählen. Da sieht man manchmal bei den Patienten die Schweißperlen auf der Stirn.   

> Der war vor bisschen weniger als 3 Monaten bei 6,4 seitdem hab ich mich aber mitn Zucker sehr zusammen gerissen.

 Ach joa, das geht doch noch. Ist ja nur halb so wild. Wenn ich kurz überlege, ist dann die mittlere BZ-Konzentration irgendwo im Bereich zwischen 120 - 130 mg/dl. Ist eigentlich noch vertretbar. Aber, dass wird sicherlich auch der behandelnde Druide gesagt haben, ist - auch wenn es womöglich noch im Referenzbereich liegen würde - etwa ab 5,6-5,8% rum ein Hinweis auf eine ggf. beginnende Diabetes.  
10 kg runter? Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Muss man sehen. Aber da muss man zuversichtlich sein. Mit guter Ernährung und regelmäßigem Sport lässt sich das sehr gut in den Griff bekommen. Grundvoraussetzung ist aber, dass die Langerhan'schen Inseln keinen Schlag abbekommen haben. Denn wir wissen ja, die Langerhan'schen Inseln sind u.a. für Glucagon und Insulin verantwortlich ;-)   

> Ich verdiene sicher nicht wie ein Arzt

 Wenn Du wüsstest..

----------


## Äskulap

Moin   

> Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Seit dem Beginn der Arzttätigkeit wurde ich bisher nur mit zwei, drei Todesfall im Krankenhaus auf Station konfrontiert. Das war auch das einzige Mal. Bei den durchgeführten Operationen, das sind schon so ein paar Stück, hab ich auch noch nie große Komplikationen gehabt - weder als Operateur, noch als Assistent. Also diese Todesfälle sind auch nicht postoperativ.  Wie man sieht, während der Operation gibt es fast keine gravierenden Unregelmäßigkeiten. Das hält sich alles in Grenzen und läuft meistens auch so, wie man es möchte. Gottseidank. Aber leider muss man ja immer alle möglichen Komplikationen aufzählen. Da sieht man manchmal bei den Patienten die Schweißperlen auf der Stirn.

 Jo kann ich auch verstehen weil die Komplikationen ja bis zum Tod gehen natürlich bricht dann der Schweiß aus  :Grin:     

> Ach joa, das geht doch noch. Ist ja nur halb so wild. Wenn ich kurz überlege, ist dann die mittlere BZ-Konzentration irgendwo im Bereich zwischen 120 - 130 mg/dl. Ist eigentlich noch vertretbar. Aber, dass wird sicherlich auch der behandelnde Druide gesagt haben, ist - auch wenn es womöglich noch im Referenzbereich liegen würde - etwa ab 5,6-5,8% rum ein Hinweis auf eine ggf. beginnende Diabetes.

 Ja die BZ Konzentration trifft genau zu bei 128.   

> 10 kg runter? Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

 Danke, es war nicht sonderlich schwer einfach auf zuckerfreie Getränke oder Wasser umgestiegen, und halt nicht zuuu viel Kohlenhydrate, und Abends gibts "tolles" sündhaft teures Eiweissbrot das nur 5,4g KH pro 100g hat, das ist natürlich besser als jedes Schwarzbrot mit 40g KH pro 100g  
Es sollen noch 20 weniger werden dann bin ich zufrieden.   

> Grundvoraussetzung ist aber, dass die Langerhan'schen Inseln keinen Schlag abbekommen haben. Denn wir wissen ja, die Langerhan'schen Inseln sind u.a. für Glucagon und Insulin verantwortlich ;-)

 Weiß ich, was ich aber nicht weiß ist was damit gemeint ist das die einen Schlag abbekommen? Kampf/Kontaktsport?    

> Wenn Du wüsstest..

  Ich verdien knapp über 2 im Monat  :Grin:  brutto! 40h die Woche, Also  :Grin:  das ist vielleicht in der Assistenzarzt - Zeit auch so niedrig aber danach will ich ja wohl doch nicht hoffen  :Grin:

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Lieber Herr Dr. Baumann, (Baumännchen gefällt mir aber sehr!) 
Zeit der Geständnisse: Ich habe schlichte 50 Jahre geraucht. Und nicht wenig. Aber, ich habe damit erst mit 25 Jahren begonnen. Mein Mann hatte mich dazu verführt. Und wir fanden es immer gemütlich, zusammen zu rauchen. Wir machten wenigstens dadurch mal eine Arbeitspause. "Rauchst Du eine Zigarette mit mir?" , und schon hat der andere alles liegen und stehen lassen, und man hat sich zusammen hingesetzt und ein wenig geklönt. 
Ich hatte dann vor, mit 60 aufzuhören. Ja, können vor Lachen. Ich habe tausend Ratschläge befolgt, es ging immer nur ein paar Tage. Selbst als mein Mann nach einem Herzinfarkt aufgehört hatte, war es mir - gerade weil ich in Sorge war - nicht möglich. Vor 5 Jahren am 2. März stellte ich dann am Abend fest, dass "das jetzt die letzte" ist. Ich hatte noch eine halbe Stange an Vorrat. Und siehe da, ich hatte nicht den geringsten Rückfall. Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Unterschied der war, dass es jetzt meine eigene Entscheidung war. Dass ich hätte rauchen können, wenn ich gewollt hätte. Denn es war ja noch genügend da. Nach einem halben Jahr habe ich die halbe Stange dann jemandem verschenkt. Ich kann mich so ziemlich immer einfügen und anpassen. Aber meine Entscheidungen muss ich selber treffen. Meine "Freiheit" geht mir da über alles. Also brauche ich nur auf meine freie Entscheidung zu warten.
Und natürlich habe ich heute C.O.P.D. Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass dies vor allem die ärztliche Überzeugung ist, denn wie will man das nachweisen? Dass ich asthmatisch bin, hängt nach meiner Meinung mehr mit dem Herzen zusammen. Ich war schon als Kind kurzatmig. Und trotzdem bin ich heute mit 81 noch immer als Sekretärin (meines Mannes natürlich) berufstätig. Und es macht mir auch noch Freude, solange es ihn halt freut. Aber Anwälte seiner Generation sterben sowieso im Büro (er ist übrigens "erst" 79) 
Vorbelastet wäre ich eigentlich auch. Vater hatte Darmkrebs. Gestorben ist er aber an einer Hirnblutung, viele Jahre nach der D-OP. 
Und jetzt dürfen Sie mich schrecklich ausschimpfen: Ich meine, ich habe auch nicht die Psyche für Krebs. Ich bin z.B. nicht ängstlich.  
Nun, der Mensch darf auch glückliche Veranlagungen haben. Vor allem kann er dann leichter tragen, was ihm so auferlegt ist. Und ich habe auch ein Ventil: Ich bin ein - ziemlich guter - Dichter vor dem Herrn :laughter01:  
Nun, jetzt bin ich mal sehr aus mir rausgegangen (wie meine Mutter sagen würde) 
Herzlichste Grüße
Ruhebärbele

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Ahoi Äskulap,   

> Ich verdien knapp über 2 im Monat  brutto! 40h die Woche, Also  das ist vielleicht in der Assistenzarzt - Zeit auch so niedrig aber danach will ich ja wohl doch nicht hoffen

 Da bist Du doch noch gut dabei. Assistenzärzte in Deutschland, je nach Krankenhaus (ob Uni, Städtisch, Privat, ect.), werden nach Tarif entlohnt. Da gibt es wieder ganz unterschiedliche Tarifverträge. In Deinem Bereich bewegt man sich vielleicht, wenn man ein paar Nachtdienste gemacht hat... Soviel kann man verraten.   

> Weiß ich, was ich aber nicht weiß ist was damit gemeint ist das die einen Schlag abbekommen? Kampf/Kontaktsport?

 Nein. Diabetes bekommt man überwiegen, zumindest Typ 2, wenn die Langerhans-Inseln beschädigt oder ohne Funktion sind. Daher dann die fehlende Produktion von Insulin. Denn Insulin wird in den Beta-Zellen der Langerhans-Inseln produziert. 
Ahoi Ruhebärbele,   

> Und jetzt dürfen Sie mich schrecklich ausschimpfen:

 Nein, ich schimpfe nicht aus. Hab ich keinen Grund zu.   

> Und natürlich habe ich heute C.O.P.D. Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass dies vor allem die ärztliche Überzeugung ist, denn wie will man das nachweisen? Dass ich asthmatisch bin, hängt nach meiner Meinung mehr mit dem Herzen zusammen. Ich war schon als Kind kurzatmig.

 Naja, viele Patienten die COPD haben, sind oder waren Raucher. Das passende Gegenstück dazu ist aber, dass nur bei einer geringen Anzahl an Rauchern tatsächlich COPD diagnostiziert wird. Das ist im Grunde fast das gleiche Spiel wie bei dem o.g. Thema. Sicherlich gibt der Qualm bzw. die Inhaltsstoffe des Lungenbrötchens den nötigen Rest und spielt eine große Rolle. Aber über einen Kamm scheren kann man das nicht. 
Auch Umweltfaktoren, Belastung und Infektionen sind beispielsweise oft dafür verantwortlich. Also nicht nur das Rauchen. Das heißt, es gibt verschiedene Faktoren, die eine Entstehung begünstigen können. Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt ein wenig nervig, wenn alles über einen Kamm geschert wird.   

> Ich habe schlichte 50 Jahre geraucht. Und nicht wenig. Aber, ich habe damit erst mit 25 Jahren begonnen.

 Mal schauen, ob ich das auch schaffe. Vielleicht vergeht auch einfach irgendwann die Lust. Man weiß es ja nicht. Aber es hat auch seine Vorteile. Vor allem dann, wenn man unter Volldampf steht und vor lauter Stress und Anspannung nicht mehr weiß, wo links und rechts ist.  
Naja, so ist das in der heutigen Zeit. Alles über einen Kamm. Den Herren in Weiß bloß nichts glauben, denn sie erzählen ja immer nur die halbe Wahrheit oder verstehen von ihrem Fach nichts. Immer alles in Frage stellen. Immer gleich drauf los meckern. Sich lieber Informationen im Internet oder von einem Scharlatan holen. Denn wir Druiden sind ja nicht aufmerksam. 
Weißt Du, Ruhebärbele, es gibt oft Tage im Leben, an denen ich darüber nachdenke, warum ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit gehe und mir den ganzen Mist antun muss - entschuldigt die Wortwahl. Es wird in der modernen Zeit nicht einfacher, im Gegenteil. Heute kommen die Patienten schon ins Krankenhaus und stellen gleich Anforderungen. Wann wie und welche Untersuchung durchgeführt werden muss. Welches Medikament gegeben werden muss.  
Sie setzen sich mit Befunden an den PC und fangen an "Google" zu fragen. Völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Das kann nicht gut gehen. Das bei vielen CT-/MRT-Untersuchungen Zufallsbefunde dabei sind, die eigentlich nicht nennenswert sind (z.B. Taschenerweiterungen o.Ä.), ist eigentlich selbstverständlich. Daher wird auf diese Sache auch nicht von den Kollegen eingegangen. Aber es muss in Frage gestellt werden und gleich ein Drama draus gemacht werden.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo,
wenn ich mal medizinisch google, dann, weil ich etwas übersetzt haben möchte. Aber ich lasse mir ganz sicher keine Diagnosen geben. Ich muss ja schon aufpassen, dass ich pünktlich zum Arzt komme. Da ich im DAK-Programm bin, muss ich mich ja alle halbe Jahre untersuchen lassen. Aber ich bin nicht gewöhnt, so schnell zu rennen..........
.
In jedem Beruf wird man sich mal fragen, warum...................  
Aber, Herr Dr. Baumann, es gibt ja auch einen Grund, warum Sie diesen Beruf gewählt haben. Es wird ja nicht nur der Abi-Einser gewesen sein? :c_laugh:  
Im übrigen ist/war einer meiner Brüder Arzt, zwei seiner Kinder auch. Eine meiner Töchter ist Hebamme und ihre Tochter auch. Und auch bei meinem Neffen war nicht nur die 1 der Grund. Er ist übrigens Kardiologe. Ich will damit sagen, dass ich den medizinischen Menschen nicht so fremd bin.  
Ich denke auch, dass die Rauchopfer eines Tages mehr oder minder von selbst enden werden. 
Liebe Grüße
vom Ruhebärbele

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin Moin, 
so schlimm war das damals noch nicht mit dem Abitur. Das wurde ja in den vergangenen Jahren erst so richtig angezogen. Wenn ich mir die Zulassungen der vergangenen 4-5 Jahre anschaue, da bewegte sich das ja beim Abiturbesten-Schnitt im Bereich 1,0 - 1,1. Da musste schon der ein oder andere mit 1,1 - 1,3 ein oder zwei Wartesemester über sich ergehen lassen - eigentlich schlimm. 
Also, ich sage es immer wieder, ursprünglich wollte ich damals mal katholische Theologie studieren und Priester werden. Das hatte sich aber recht schnell erledigt. Daraufhin habe ich mich für Medizin eingeschrieben, da ich zu der Zeit im DRK und auch im Rettungsdienst aktiv war. Also war ich kein Fremdling. 
Die eigentlichen Beweggründe, warum es letztendlich Medizin wurde, ist recht einfach und auch sehr amüsant: 
Ich war damals sehr geplagt von Schmerzen im Bauch. Es hatte erst einmal ewig gedauert, bis es irgendwann weiterging. Da sollte es dann ein Leistenbruch gewesen sein. Der wurde ambulant in einer Praxis operiert (OP nach Shouldice). Danach stellten sich die Beschwerden dennoch nicht ein. Dann wurde vom jetzigen Chefarzt am Krankenhaus in meinem Ort ein Leistenbruch links festgestellt mit offenem Processus vaginalis, der ebenfalls operiert wurde (OP nach Shoudlice). Die rechtsseitigen Schmerzen wurden aber trotz Leistenherniotomie, die in einer Praxis durchgeführt wurde, nicht besser. Letztendlich war es der Blinddarm, der dann raus musste. 
Das war bei mir so eine unspezifische Geschichte. Die Laborwerte waren unauffällig. Es gab da auch wirklich keinen Hinweis auf eine aktive Entzündung (CRP 0,0, Leukos 9,8). Also alles im Rahmen. Selbst bei einem Raucher ein CRP von 0,0 - eigentlich selten. Letztendlich wurde nur über die Sonographie die Entzündung festgestellt. 
Nun, danach stellte sich heraus, dass die rechte Leiste noch immer einen kleinen Bruch aufweist, mangels ordentlicher Versorgung. 
Ab dem Zeitpunkt habe ich mir geschworen, ich werde Arzt und möchte es besser machen. Das habe ich dann auch gemacht. Ich habe mich durch das Abitur und das Studium geboxt. Ich war in Physik und Chemie ein Totalausfall, genauso wie in Mathe. Daher war das im Studium schon eine Tortur. Aber irgendwie habe ich es dann doch geschafft, auch wenn ich in der Anatomie meine Probleme hatte - da wäre ich fast durch das 1. Stex gerasselt. Das 2. Stex war ein Selbstläufer, da mir klinische Dinge gelegen haben. War nicht mehr so grausame Theorie. 
Gott, ich beichte gerade über mein Leben. Naja, wenigstens bin ich offen. Ich hab keinen Grund es zu verschleiern. Ich meine, das Problem haben viele. Die Vorklinik ist der wohl schwierigste Teil, meiner Meinung nach. Wenn man schon als Totalausfall in wichtigen Fächern in ein solches Studium geht, darf man sich nicht beschweren. Aber die Hauptsache ist, ich habe es geschafft. 
Jetzt? Jetzt bin ich seit Jahren tätig, habe meinen Facharzt gemacht und mittlerweile als Oberarzt tätig. Die Anatomie, auch wenn man im Studium schlecht war, lernt man auch durch die Praxis. Mit der Erfahrung wird man dort auch schlauer. Wenn man eine Operation gefühlte 100 mal durchgeführt hat, sowohl als Operateur als auch als Assistent, dann kennt man die Strukturen. 
Mit dem Verlauf bin ich zufrieden. Die Patienten scheinbar auch. Bisher hat sich jedenfalls noch niemand beschwert. Aufgrund der ganzen persönlichen Erfahrung in jungen Jahren, ist es mein persönliches Anliegen gewesen, Chirurg zu werden. Auch deswegen habe ich mich speziell für die Allgemein- und Viszeralchirurgie entschieden. Mit zusätzlicher Spezialisierung auf Hernienchirurgie. Die Notfallmedizin kam dazu und schwupps, fahre ich auch als Notarzt. 
Gut, man macht es sich manchmal wirklich einfach. Ich bestreite auch nicht, dass ich vielleicht mal einen miesen Tag habe und mir alles auf den Wecker geht. Klar, manchmal passiert es auch, dass ich selbst meinen Frust oder Stress an den Patienten auslasse. Aber so geht es jedem mal. Klar, manchmal hat man auch Patienten die einem vorkommen, als würden sie simulieren oder sich etwas einbilden. Man hat aber auch einfach zu viele Erfahrungen gemacht. Man hört Geschichten über Geschichten, die sind so absurd. Manchmal ist es aber dann doch etwas wahres. 
Sooo..

----------


## Äskulap

He, 
find ich gut wie Sie sich öffnen, dann hat das Forum ja auch für Sie einen Nutzen  :Smiley:   
Ich würde auch sooo gerne noch Medizin studieren gehen...  
Bei uns in AT gibts da nur mehrere Probleme, im Normalfall ist studieren nur mit Matura (Abitur) erlaubt, es gibt zwar die Ausnahmeregelung einer Studienberechtigungsprüfung (fachspezifischer Test) wo ich denke das ich den gar nicht so schlecht abschneiden würde auch aus der Erfahrung als Zivildiener (Sanitäter). 
Aber dann gibts bei uns noch den großen Test für alle Medizinstudenten wo etwa 1/6tel der Leute die antreten wirklich genommen werden, und dieser Test hat absolut nichts mit Medizin zu tun.
Das sind ausschließlich allgemeine Tests. 
Weiters gibts da nix berufsbegleitendes, das heißt Vollzeit momentan etwas schwierig, nicht mal mehr Familienbeihilfe würd ich noch kriegen weil ich schon 25 bin.  
Das heißt keine Matura (Abitur), keine Kohle während des Studiums, und eigentlich niemand der mich unterstützen kann.  
Immer wieder sagen Sie in meiner Familie ich soll Medizin studieren weil ich eh dauernd von Medizin rede  :Grin:  aber das ist leider nicht so einfach. 
Wenn ich berufsbegleitend studieren könnte dann würde ich es tun weil ich dann zumindestens auf 1200€ oder vielleicht ein bisschen mehr netto komme aber so ganz ohne und nur ein paar Kellnerjobs das wird schwierig.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Ja, genau deshalb habe ich etwas süffisant nach der Eins gefragt. Wer sagt denn, dass ein guter Gymnasiast zwangsläufig auch ein guter Arzt werden wird?
Nun ist mein Neffe ein Wundertier. Ihm ist in der Schule alles zugefallen. Und zu allem war er dann auch noch sportlich. Er war "seinerzeit" übrigens der jüngste Kardiologe der BRD. Oberarzt ist er inzwischen auch. Aber überhaupt nicht karrieresüchtig. Das gefällt mir so an ihm. Seiner Mutter weniger. Aber wir sind alle so. Wir machen unsere Arbeit mit einem guten Schuss Perfektionismus. Aber eigentlich tun wir das für uns selbst. Und ich kann außerdem sehr gut improvisieren. Das muss allerdings dann auch wieder so perfekt wie möglich sein. Kann man nichts machen, so ist sie halt!!
Mein Bruder wollte zunächst Missionar werden. Mutter war das gar nicht recht. Aber irgendwann hat sich das dann auch "von selbst" erledigt, und er hat Medizin studiert. Und - aus einer Familie mit sieben Kindern - hat er von Anfang an zum Kinderarzt tendiert. Nebenbei hat er als Pflegehilfe in der Hautklinik gearbeitet. Den Dr. hat er über Zöliakie gemacht. Er war ein sehr beliebter Kinderarzt. Ich werde ab und zu heute noch auf ihn angesprochen. Er ist natürlich längst in Rente, konnte seine Praxis aber verpachten. Denn keines seiner Kinder wollte sie haben. 
Es ist übrigens in - wohl fast allen - anderen Berufen auch so. Schulische Intelligenz sagt noch lange nichts über die praktischen Fähigkeiten aus. Im übrigen unterscheide ich (ganz privat) zwischen schulischer Intelligenz und "Horizont"-Intelligenz. Das ist meine Wortschöpfung. Und ich meine damit, dass man "in die Weite denken und sehen" können muss. Dabei spielt natürlich eine gute Auffassungsgabe, auch ein wenig analystische Begabung eine Rolle. Nicht dieses enge "So habe ich es gelernt-Denkweise". 
Und nun noch eine Ähnlichkeit: Ich habe - mit drei Kindern und neben Berufstätigkeit (noch nicht bei meinem Mann) auf dem 2. Bildungsweg (also Schmalspur) eine theologische plus religionspädagogische Ausbildung gemacht. Und diese sogar mit 1,6 abgeschlossen. Ich habe also ein Theologie-Diplom. Allerdings hatten wir auch Dozenten, die akzeptieren konnten, dass man seine eigene Meinung hat, sofern man diese begründen konnte. Nach diesen vier Jahren bekam ich dann die Missio, hätte aber nochmals zwei Jahre Ausbildung machen müssen bis zur endgültigen Missio canonica. Inzwischen hat sich mein Mann selbständig gemacht, und selbstverständlich habe ich mit ihm die Praxis aufgebaut. Und da bin ich noch heute, nach 39 Jahren gemeinsamer Arbeit und 54 Jahren Ehe. Haben wir da nicht großes Glück? 
Und nun komme ich zu einem meiner letzten Themen: Vermutlich hat mein Mann wieder ein blutendes Magengeschwür. (in allen "Proben" war Blut).
Er muss jetzt eine Magenspiegelung machen lassen. Nun, hoffentlich geht das wieder gut über die Bühne. Vor vier Jahren war das ja auch der Fall. Und auch damals war das Hämoglobin sehr unten (4).
Mich wundert nur, warum man nicht auch eine D-Spiegelung macht. Aber, wie schon oft gesagt, ich verstehe überhaupt nichts von med. Dingen. Aber wenn ich irgend etwas prüfen müsste, würde ich halt die "Umgebung" auch prüfen.
Möglicherweise "darf" man das heute nicht mehr ohne weiteres so machen? 
Aber vielleicht kommt man ja nach dem Magen-Ergebnis noch darauf. 
So, jetzt habe ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. 
Herzlichste Grüße
vom immer noch uralten Ruhebärbele

----------


## Dr. Baumann

> Ich würde auch sooo gerne noch Medizin studieren gehen...   Bei uns in AT gibts da nur mehrere Probleme, im Normalfall ist studieren nur mit Matura (Abitur) erlaubt, es gibt zwar die Ausnahmeregelung einer Studienberechtigungsprüfung (fachspezifischer Test) wo ich denke das ich den gar nicht so schlecht abschneiden würde auch aus der Erfahrung als Zivildiener (Sanitäter).

 Richtig, auch in Deutschland ist der übliche Weg über das Abitur. Aber es gibt auch hier die Möglichkeit, mit der Mittleren Reife ein Medizinstudium zu absolvieren. Voraussetzung dafür ist aber eine abgeschlossene, medizinische Ausbildung (3-jährige Ausbildung), mind. 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung, Bestehen des TMS (ehemals Medizinertest) und das Bestehen einer Zulassungsprüfung an der Universität.  
Ein recht langer Weg, der sich nicht wirklich lohnt. Alleine 8 Jahre Ausbildung und Berufserfahrung und dann nochmal 6 Jahre Studium? Das ist glaube ich doch sehr lange. Das möchte man sich glaube ich weniger freiwillig antun. Dazu kommt ja dann u.U. noch eine Facharztausbildung, die ebenfalls nochmal 5-9 Jahre geht - je nach Fach.    

> Wer sagt denn, dass ein guter Gymnasiast zwangsläufig auch ein guter Arzt werden wird?

 Die zum Teil sehr hochnäsigen Studenten der Neuzeit - aber auch viele Kollegen. Im Internet gibt es da mehrere Beiträge. Ist schon sehr fremd, wenn man die Beiträge dort mal anschaut und sich das durch den Kopf gehen lässt. Man fühlt sich dann manchmal wie ein Mars-Mensch.   

> Und nun komme ich zu einem meiner letzten Themen: Vermutlich hat mein Mann wieder ein blutendes Magengeschwür. (in allen "Proben" war Blut). Er muss jetzt eine Magenspiegelung machen lassen. Nun, hoffentlich geht das wieder gut über die Bühne. Vor vier Jahren war das ja auch der Fall. Und auch damals war das Hämoglobin sehr unten (4). Mich wundert nur, warum man nicht auch eine D-Spiegelung macht. Aber, wie schon oft gesagt, ich verstehe überhaupt nichts von med. Dingen. Aber wenn ich irgend etwas prüfen müsste, würde ich halt die "Umgebung" auch prüfen. Möglicherweise "darf" man das heute nicht mehr ohne weiteres so machen?

 Ab 55 Jahre gehört eine Darmspiegelung zur Darmkrebs-Vorsorge und wird, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, alle 10 Jahre durchgeführt. Eigentlich eine gute Sache, sollte man sich nicht durch die Lappen gehen lassen. Denn, wenn es mal dazu kommen sollte, ist es sehr gut zu behandeln. Es gibt glaube ich keine einfachere Tumorerkrankung, als die des Darmes - was die Behandlung angeht. 
Wenn das tumoröse Gewebe vollständig entfernt werden konnte, ist der Patient geheilt. Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, es liegt keine Streuung vor. Aber da ist die rein chirurgische Therapie Standard und bringt die Heilung. Ohne Jahre warten zu müssen, wie bei so manch anderen Tumorerkrankungen. 
Aber auch so ist es sinnvoll. Müsste man schauen, was bei der Magenspiegelung herauskommt. Aber wenn es zu solchen gastrointestinalen Blutungen kommt, sind das entweder häufig Ösophagusvarizen oder eben ein Ulcus. Das ist so der große Teil, wenn es um Blutbeimengungen geht.

----------


## Äskulap

> Richtig, auch in Deutschland ist der übliche Weg über das Abitur. Aber es gibt auch hier die Möglichkeit, mit der Mittleren Reife ein Medizinstudium zu absolvieren. Voraussetzung dafür ist aber eine abgeschlossene, medizinische Ausbildung (3-jährige Ausbildung), mind. 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung, Bestehen des TMS (ehemals Medizinertest) und das Bestehen einer Zulassungsprüfung an der Universität.   Ein recht langer Weg, der sich nicht wirklich lohnt. Alleine 8 Jahre Ausbildung und Berufserfahrung und dann nochmal 6 Jahre Studium? Das ist glaube ich doch sehr lange. Das möchte man sich glaube ich weniger freiwillig antun. Dazu kommt ja dann u.U. noch eine Facharztausbildung, die ebenfalls nochmal 5-9 Jahre geht - je nach Fach.

 Das sind die Probleme die es einen schwer machen, ich denke wenn ich da einen Test machen muss um zugelassen zu werden den könnt ich ja noch bestehen, aber Matura nachholen, Test und dann nochmal 8 Jahre das ergibt summa summaro in etwa 9-10 Jahre für den Allgemeinmediziner dann bin ich 35 oder 36 Jahre, an eine Facharztausbildung braucht man da eh nicht mehr zu denken.
Schade früher hab ich mir über sowas absolut keine Gedanken gemacht mir kam es auch nie in den Sinn Arzt zu werden.
Das kam erst später mit vermehrter Interesse an Medizin kam auch vermehrt der Wunsch Menschen zu helfen, aber irgendeine Medizin Assistenz Aufgabe für einen Hungerlohn? Nein Danke! Ich meine Menschen helfen soll nicht vom Geld abhängig sein, aber meine Miete krieg ich auch nicht geschenkt und dann wie zB Zahnarztassistenten mit 1000 netto income (wenn überhaupt), ehrlich? Das ist nichts womit man ohne fremde Hilfe wirklich Leben kann, und ich gehe kaum fort oder verspiele oder vertrinke mein Geld oder so, und komm mit meinen Geld nicht besonders aus, wie soll man da bei den Hungerlöhnen die man im Medizinbereich oder in Altersheimen usw. bekommt leben? 
Ich werd mich vielleicht noch mal im Rahmen meiner Berufsausbildung mal auf Medizin Informatik spezialisieren, mal schauen mit der richtigen Idee hat man was für die Menschen getan bzw. die Ärzte die damit behandeln und man verdient daran.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Rechnen wir mal: 
Berufsausbildung: 3 Jahre
Berufserfahrung: 5 Jahre (+)
Studium: 6 Jahre und ein paar zerquetschte
Arzttätigkeit: sagen wir mal pauschal 1-2 Jahre
Facharztausbildung: 5 Jahre (Allgemeinmedizin) 
___________________________________________
Kommen wir bei einer Summe von: 20/21 Jahre bis man 
dann auf diesem Weg eine eigene Praxis öffnen kann.

----------


## Äskulap

Na ja  :Grin:   
Ich hab keine Berufsausbildung: 3 Jahre Berufserfahrung: 5 Jahre (+) im Medizinbereich, damit fällt das weg und ich müsste eine Berufsreife nachholen die in etwa 1 Jahr dauert.
Berufsreife ist eine Allgemeine Studienberechtiungsausbildung, statt Abitur/Matura halt. 
also können wir 7 Jahre wegnehmen. 
Also rechnen wir neu  :Smiley:   
Berufsreife: 1 Jahr Studium: 6 Jahre und ein paar zerquetschte Arzttätigkeit: sagen wir mal pauschal 1-2 Jahre wovon man zumindestens ein bisschen was wenn ich auch nicht viel verdient. Facharztausbildung: 5 Jahre (Allgemeinmedizin) das ist sowieso sehr heftig 
Also etwa 15 Jahre im Durchschnitt dann bin ich 40  :Grin:  nicht die optimalen Vorraussetzungen. 
Mal eine Zwischenfrage wenn ich die Facharztausbildung eigentlich nicht mache welche Möglichkeiten hat man dann noch als Arzt zu arbeiten? 
Aus Neugier hab ich mir die Kollektivverträge der Angstellten von Ärzte und Zahnärzte herausgesucht und muss sagen die sind jetzt grob gesagt unter aller Sau... 
Zahnärztliche Assistentin:  Im 18ten Dienstjahr --> 1524€ brutto   Ordinationsassistentinnen usw. (Sprechstundenhilfe etc)  
Im 20ten Dienstjahr --> 1347€ brutto im Monat  
Gehobenes Gesundheits und Pflegepersonal (Krankenschwester/Pflegeangestellte die immerhin auch relativ lange noch die Schulbank drücken müssen) 
Im 20ten Dienstjahr --> 1469€ brutto im Monat 
Ich schrieb immer das höchste Dienstjahr, den Rest kann man sich in etwa ausmalen 
Ehrlich jetzt, für das steh ich normalerweiße nicht mal auf (in der Früh) natürlich ist das Gehalt Verhandlungsbasis aber bei solchen Kollektivverträgen bleibt da auch nicht mehr super viel Spielraum... 
Ich finde es ist ein Problem wenn der Verkäufer (ohne seine Arbeit unterbewerten zu wollen) mehr verdient oder ebenso viel wie Menschen die nicht selten 12 Stunden und länger Menschen helfen... 
Ich finde das sollte sich langsam aber sicher sehr weit nach oben orientieren, der Politiker der operiert werden muss wird sich wundern wenn keine Krankenschwester zur Betreuung da ist weil niemand mehr solche Jobs machen möchte mit solchen Hungerlöhnen!

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Wenn Du keine Facharztausbildung machst, wirst Du halt Dein Leben lang nur als Assistenzarzt in der Klinik herum dümpeln. Also Du könntest Dich zum Beispiel nicht mit einer eigenen Praxis niederlassen. Für 'ne Stelle als Oberarzt wird eig. immer eine Facharztausbildung gefordert - logischerweise. 
Ah! Ich habe schon gedacht, nur in Deutschland ist der Verdienst so ungerecht und miserabel.

----------


## kaya

Sag` mal Äskulap,  
woher stammen denn Deine Gehaltsangaben für das Pflegepersonal?
Viel zu niedrig angesetzt, für diese Bruttogehälter würdest Du bei uns kein Fachpersonal finden. 
Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Alternative für Dich: Ausbildung zum Gesundheits- und Krankenpfleger 3 Jahre, dann Fachweiterbildung Anästhesie und Intensivmedizin oder OTA (Operationstechnischer Assistent) oder Pflegedienstleiter jeweils 2 Jahre, oder, oder, oder... 
Als Pflegefachkraft mit Zusatzausbildung verdienst Du anfangs mindestens €2500 -3000 + Zulagen für Sonntags-, Feiertags- und Nachtdienste.

----------


## Äskulap

Hallo Kaya,  
ja das sind die Kollektivverträge hier in AT... 
Einzig muss man dazu sagen das wir 14 volle Gehälter (sogar ein bisschen mehr) haben, und wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat meine Exfreundin aus Wiesbaden Umgebung gemeint das es bei euch nur 13 volle Gehälter gibt. 
Arztangestellte und Krankenpflege usw. http://www.gpa-djp.at/servlet/BlobSe...=1235836812663  
Angestellte bei Zahnärzte  http://www.gpa-djp.at/servlet/BlobSe...=1395227363622 
Danke für den Tipp aber ich brauch etwas wo ich eine Abenschule hab bzw. Abends studieren kann.
Ich muss ja irgendwie auch Geld einnehmen  :Grin:   
Es ist noch hier zu erwähnen das es bei uns für Krankenpflege usw. Bachelor und Masterstudiengänge gibt, das heißt auch wieder 4 - 6 Jahre mehr zu studieren und das für so einen Lohn antun? Nie und nimma... 
So schauts derzeit bei uns in AT aus, das ist eine absolute Frechheit...
Natürlich hängts auch von den Spitälern ab, aber schlussendlich kriegen die das meiste Geld auch vom Staat und kämpfen händeringend um jeden Cent, also glaube ich nicht das man sehr viel drüber kriegt...

----------


## Äskulap

Nachsatz: Und bei diesen Gelder vollzeit in die Schule gehen:   Barmherzige Brüder - Allgemeine Informationen 
also ja... ganz ehrlich... Da könnte ich mir keine 15 m² Wohnung leisten, da geht sich nichtmal eine Wohngemeinschaft aus bei so wenig Geld... 
Also die Aussichten sind dann schon schwer daneben und es zahlt sich bei uns gar nicht mehr aus in den Bereich arbeiten zu wollen...

----------


## Äskulap

Gerade gelesen  :Grin:   
------------------------------------------------------  *Werden Sie Scharlatan!*_Edzard Ernst_  Frustriert, weil andere mit Unsinn das große Geld machen? Verzweifelt, weil Ihren Bemühungen um Wissenschaft und Aufklärung keine Anerkennung zuteil wird? Satteln Sie um! Bieten Sie „Entropische Enterospektroskopie" oder „Transzendentale Erholung" an - und werden Sie reich und berühmt damit. Ja, es ist frustrierend, man wird fast krank davon. Da mühen Sie sich Tag für Tag ab, setzen alle Kräfte ein, um einen wissenschaftlichen Durchbruch zu erreichen. Doch der wirkliche Durchbruch kommt nie. Fehlt das Talent, der Ideenreichtum oder haben Sie einfach nicht die richtigen Kontakte? Wer weiß. Und wen interessiert das schon. Mein Ratschlag: Machen Sie eine Pause und denken Sie darüber nach, was Sie eigentlich erreichen wollen. Sie wollten einen Durchbruch in ihrem wissenschaftlichen Fachgebiet? Aber denken Sie mal: Wie viele andere versuchen genau dasselbe? Es ist hoffnungslos. Sie sollten etwas anderes versuchen. Ich rate Ihnen, den schnellen und leichten Weg zu wählen: Werden Sie Scharlatan! Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand: Wenn Sie es richtig anfangen, haben Sie wenig Konkurrenz, Sie werden schnell berühmt, und Sie brauchen definitiv kein Genie zu sein. Hier ist ihr umfassendes „Überlebenspaket für Scharlatane":
Zuerst denken Sie darüber nach, wo eine Nische für Sie sein könnte - idealerweise in Ihrem eigenen Fachgebiet, aber das muss nicht sein. Die Nische muss noch unbesetzt sein, und sie sollte einen mysteriösen, aber dennoch anziehenden Charme haben. Da ich selbst Mediziner bin, denke ich vor allem an medizinische Beispiele: Versuchen Sie nicht, Krankheiten zu diagnostizieren, indem Sie die Augen, Zungen, Ohren oder Hände der Menschen ansehen. Viel zu viele Scharlatankollegen verdienen bereits gutes Geld mit diesen Optionen. Wie wäre es mit einer neuen Therapieform? Wie wäre es damit, Krankheiten dadurch zu heilen, dass Sie ihre getrockneten und zerriebenen Fußnägel in - je nach Mondphase - zunehmenden und abnehmenden Dosen verschreiben? Oder Sie könnten auf mysteriöse Weise ein Vakuum im Ohr erzeugen, das die „bösen Geister" in den Atemwegen und der Seele entfernt. Eigentlich geht alles, solange Sie sicherstellen, dass nur Sie diese spezielle Behandlung durchführen können. Höchstens könnten Sie sich dazu herablassen, ein paar wenige Anhänger (gegen gute Bezahlung selbstverständlich) auszubilden. Aber Vorsicht, gefährden Sie dadurch nicht Ihr Monopol! Als nächsten wichtigen Schritt auf Ihrem Weg zum Erfolg müssen Sie der Methode einen Namen geben. Ein passender Name ist leicht gefunden; nehmen Sie ihren eigenen Namen, wenn er ein wenig mystisch klingt, oder nehmen Sie einen, der unbewusste Assoziationen weckt, etwa wie „Hannibals Handwerker" oder „Mac Masters Management" Oder, noch besser: Sie erfinden eine Mischung von Modewörtern, die Sie zu einem völlig bedeutungslosen aber höchst beeindruckend klingenden wissenschaftlichen Ausdruck zusammenfügen. „Entropische Enterospektroskopie", „Psychoanalytisches Joggen", „Transzendentale Erholung", „Kristall-Radioästhesiologie": - lassen Sie Ihrer Kreativität freien Lauf, es macht unglaublichen Spaß! - Ihre Methode braucht nun einen beeindruckenden, mysteriösen Hintergrund. Am besten ist eine Verbindung zu irgendeiner vergessenen alten Kultur, z. B. zu den Inka oder den Ägyptern. Das vermittelt den Eindruck, dass „Tausende Jahre Erfahrung" hinter Ihnen und Ihrer Methode stehen und „die Weisheit der Vorväter respektiert werden muss". Historische Wurzeln sind wichtiges Kapital, vor allem für den etwas unsicheren Scharlatan. - Was auch immer ihre Methode/ Technik/Erfindung/Theorie/usw. erzeugen oder erreichen soll, es sollte drastisch von der akzeptierten Meinung des wissenschaftlichen Establishments abweichen. Überfahren Sie das Establishments einfach, indem Sie erklären, dass der so genannte wissenschaftliche Ansatz nichts weiter als naiver Reduktionismus sei und Ihre Ideen auf einem revolutionären Paradigmenwechsel aufbauen. Schon der Versuch, Ihr Konzept im Rahmen des alten und jetzt veralteten Paradigmas wissenschaftlich zu testen, würde die Erfindung zerstören. Falls dieses Argument keinen Erfolg hat, dann bestehen Sie darauf, dass Ihre Idee nur funktioniert, wenn man an sie glaubt. Als nächstes kommt die einzige wirklich schwierige Herausforderung auf dem Weg zum erstklassigen Scharlatan. Sie müssen überzeugend sein, sogar mehr als überzeugend: eigenwillig und charismatisch. Das braucht gewöhnlich einige Übung. Besuchen Sie Rhetorik-Kurse, treten Sie einer Theatergruppe bei, schleichen Sie sich in eine Irrenanstalt ein, aber tun sie alles, um fanatisch überzeugt und religiös missionierend zu werden. - Jetzt haben Sie es fast geschafft. Sie brauchen nur ein paar Tricks, um ihre Vorstellung zu ergänzen, aber diese werden Sie schnell mit aufschnappen, wenn Sie erst mal dabei sind. Mit Ihrem wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund wird es Ihnen leicht fallen, die wissenschaftliche Wahrheit zu verdrehen. Ihre früheren Kollegen werden Sie natürlich in Diskussionen, Interviews, Talkshows usw. herausfordern. Auf jeden Fall sollten Sie diese Gelegenheiten wahrnehmen, sie sind kostenlose Werbung. Wenn Ihre Gegner mit langweiligen Fakten ankommen, dann erwidern Sie mit fantasiereichen Verdrehungen - die Öffentlichkeit kann den Unterschied nicht verstehen, und Sie werden gewinnen, weil Ihr Konzept mehr zu bieten hat. Es erfüllt den Drang nach Irrationalität, Mystizismus und Unvernunft, der in der menschlichen Art so tief verwurzelt ist. Wenn Sie auf Schwierigkeiten stoßen (und das wird gelegentlich passieren), dann können Sie immer behaupten, dass man Sie ständig und heftig „aus den bekannten Gründen" angreift; gehen Sie dabei nicht ins Detail, sondern erwähnen Sie einfach „Rassismus", „Außerirdische" oder „politische Gründe" oder schwafeln Sie von mächtigen Interessengruppen, die sich gegen Sie verschworen haben - die Pharmakonzerne oder die Atomenergielobby sind dafür ideal. Berichten Sie ausführlich über Ihre altruistische Hingabe trotz aller Drohungen, die Ihr Leben und das Leben Ihrer Familie bedrohen. Sie wollten sowieso schon immer ein Held werden. Der Rest dürfte ganz einfach sein. „Erfolge" Ihrer Methode werden sich jetzt schnell und mühelos einstellen. Die Leute werden sich darum drängen, ihre einzigartige Wirksamkeit zu bezeugen. Es wäre allerdings gut, wenn Sie ein paar Berühmtheiten hätten, die für Sie sprechen; nehmen Sie Filmstars, Sportler oder Popsänger. Nur keine Politiker! Nicht etwa, dass diese Sie durchschauen könnten, aber sie sind einfach nicht verlässlich genug und verfolgen gewöhnlich ihre eigenen, möglicherweise konkurrierenden Ziele. Mein letzter Rat wird auch Ihren Finanzberater freuen: Seien Sie teuer. Skrupellos, lächerlich teuer. Die Leute glauben ganz fest, je mehr sie zahlen, desto mehr ist es wert. Und ganz sicher sind Sie sehr viel wert! Edzard Ernst ist Direktor des Centre for Complementary Health Studies an der Universität von Exeter, Großbritannien.    :laughter06:  :laughter06:  :laughter06:

----------

